# i think i need another 100 years..



## saltydog (May 10, 2012)

to do everything i want to do!

omg, i swear i will never be bored. how do some people have no interests/hobbies? sometimes i wish i wasn't interested in so many things..my house would be a lot cleaner.

i'm sitting here at work, daydreaming about my next soap- i want to do a honey & buttermilk, and wondering when i'm going to be able to make it. i love that my friends still love me, even though i try to insert some soap talk into most of our conversations. 

i mixed up fresh henna paste and rolled cones that have been in my freezer for 2 weeks now.

i spied felted soap for the first time recently, and made a couple for my mom and MIL for Mother's Day. i'm now watching needle-felting videos on youtube everyday. 
i  keep looking at wool roving; i now know more about the different kinds of sheep and their wool, than i ever thought i would..and i love it!

i could go on and on, but you get what i mean, is this normal?..do you guys feel like this, too? i mean- there's only so much time in a day! sheesh  :roll:


----------



## IrishLass (May 10, 2012)

I _totally_ relate, especially with this:



> i wish i wasn't interested in so many things..my house would be a lot cleaner


. 

 


IrishLass


----------



## kharmon320 (May 10, 2012)

I think it's the hallmark of a creative mind!  I bounce around learning new things.  Often it's more about the process of learning a craft than the actual repetition of the craft, make sense?

I also get bored at work easy.   Like to have new challenges in my job to mix it up.  Definitely relate!


----------



## Relle (May 11, 2012)

I always thought I needed 200 yrs  :roll: .


----------



## SubLowe (May 15, 2012)

saltydog said:
			
		

> to do everything i want to do!
> 
> omg, i swear i will never be bored. how do some people have no interests/hobbies? sometimes i wish i wasn't interested in so many things..my house would be a lot cleaner.



you sound like me. are you a gemini by any chance ? hahaha


----------



## saltydog (May 15, 2012)

SubLowe said:
			
		

> you sound like me. are you a gemini by any chance ? hahaha



no, i'm actually a Libra, but my mom is a Gemini, so i know just what you're saying! 
my moms _never_ been bored either. she's 74 now, and there's still not enough hours in the day for her


----------



## saltydog (May 15, 2012)

oh, and to quote my favorite blogger, swiftcraftymonkey, who always writes "As an aside..'' 

I've decided to hire someone to clean my house for me. Problem solved.  :wink:


----------



## Genny (May 15, 2012)

saltydog said:
			
		

> SubLowe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, I'm a Libra also and have *so many *crafty interests.


----------



## saltydog (May 15, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> Ooh, I'm a Libra also and have *so many *crafty interests.



that's cool, i think many of us tend towards the arts (and all things beautiful) in general. 
Genny, do you do soap-felting? i saw pics and i think some were yours, but at the time, i did not have time to respond to the thread..


----------



## Genny (May 15, 2012)

Nope, it wasn't me that does felting.  I remember the thread, but I don't remember who it was.  I've tried felting, but I'm not good at it.


----------



## saltydog (May 15, 2012)

oh, ok, i'll look up the thread again sometime.
i've been doing it, but just simple colors that i like together. i really admire the intricate ones, but i want people to _actually use my soap_ and i'm not sure i could even bring myself to using one of those fancy ones, lol


----------



## kharmon320 (May 15, 2012)

I'm a Libra also!  Great minds think alike.


----------



## SubLowe (May 16, 2012)

saltydog said:
			
		

> SubLowe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was going to my 2nd guess haha. my husband is a libra and he cannot sit on his butt to even watch a movie. right now he has about 4 projects going on .


----------



## Sibi (May 18, 2012)

Wow, and here I thought I was the only one in the world with lots of interests in the craftworld.  There are NEVER enough hours in a day for me!  I WANT to try soooo many new things and I know that I will never get the opportunity.  Many friends I know retire from their work of many years only to go work somewhere else out of boredom.  NOT ME.  When I retire, if there is no need for me to work, I will not.  I'll spend the day trying new projects, making soap and quilts.  I'd be a happy camper!


----------



## Lilahblossom (May 18, 2012)

Ya that's what I am doing. I just got my first social security check last month and already wanting to do so much. Soaping is one of my new old loves. Now we have the internet and i can get so much information. I love all you guy's soaps. Beautiful!


----------



## Davika (Jun 15, 2012)

I feel the same way. I keep starting new projects and picking up new hobbies. I also have a tendency to leave many projects half done in my excitement for starting new projects, so I also wish i had the patience to stick with one thing until it's finished before moving on to something new. I'm a bit ADD when it comes to crafts.


----------



## Maythorn (Jun 23, 2012)

I never get bored either.  I can just watch TV and surf the channels and always learn something.  I can watch HSN for hours, too.   

I hope I live long like the other people in my family have.  Life is such a blessing I don't see how anyone could abuse it.


----------



## moonjelly (Jun 26, 2012)

Same here. I often watch tv while i craft, but generally only diy or crafty shows, so I'm always getting new ideas and inspiration. I'm also a huge sucker for home decorating shows - which is another thing i wish i had more time to do more of.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 7, 2012)

I had to bring this thread back up..Cause..OMG... Yall are my sistahs! lol... Once I'm on to something new. I drive my family and friends crazy! I'm research/learning obsessed... I will scour the internet for hrs and or take classes.  I print and post notes all over MY art studio walls till I know it lmao>>> and the money I've spent :: head in hands::

I'm a reader and writer ( but after 2 yrs of college, I still can't punctuate my way out of a paper bag........NEXT! lol
Custom Faux Finisher/Muralist (love it)... I'm actually pretty good at this and have had some lucartive jobs.....
But Maaaan, I suck at marketing! Not to mention I'm getting too old to be climbing scaffolding and pounding away at 20ft walls.....NEXT!
This summer it was gardening= 32 container plants and a cabinet full of everything that makes em grow beautifully, bugs away etc...

Now, I'm completely facinated with the medicinal use and aromatic qualities of essential oils( and absolutley must have at least 40 of em as soon as possible lmao)... Not to mention the discovery of fragrance oils.....(love my house smelling awesome--and thanks to you guys so much for listing so many of your favs..I made a list of all the ones mention more than 3 times lol)).....Whiiiich led me to this board and my now determination to learn all about soaps/body butters/lip balms etc... Yes, my dream would be to eventually make a small business out of this( a fact I WON'T mention to hubby (Cause he's sooo heard it before! lol)...I truly do think people are motivated by smell/pretty things..Way easier to sale than blurry pics of a gorgeous faux wall and way more affordable!...:: mental note::>>> look up marketing  for this stuff. lol

PS  Yea, I know I talk too friggin much :: laugh::


----------



## dirrdee (Oct 9, 2012)

this is soooo me.  Im an artist too, and I work in many mediums, so talk about STUFF!!!  My husband gets so frustrated because when we move (a requirement of his job) half of the truck is just my stuffffff...lol  He says "you need to weedle this down", I say "I already have, I have nothing left"  haha

I have a studio and I have different "zones" one for oil painting, one for mosaic and most of it for soap making (which I am starting to sell)...then I have tons of see-through bins so I can find all my different crafty things without taking them out.

I also am a photographer, and a amateur woodworker, so I got power tools too, he's just gonna have to find another place for his motorcycle cause I need more stuff!!!!

I need 5 lifetimes to do all I want to do and talk about unfinished projects!!! I invented ADHD  :crazy:


----------

